# Question about borrowing and banking.



## EAM (May 22, 2008)

If one borrows points from a future use year, e.g. 2009, for a reservation in the 2008 Use Year, then rebooks for a reservation using fewer points, the borrowed points are returned to the 2008 Use Year, not the 2009 Use Year, correct?  

Can those points be banked so that they again have a 2009 Use Year expiration date?


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 22, 2008)

Once you borrow points, they stay in the current uy and can't be banked back into their original year.


----------



## Carl D (May 22, 2008)

You may be able to bank some or all of the points. 
It depends on if all the points required for the ressie were borrowed, or only some of them. If only some of them were borrowed than make sure the borrowed ones are used first for the new ressie. 
Any left overs that are 2008 points can then be banked into 2009.
If you don't specify, they might not catch it and use the 2008 points for the new ressie.
If all the points are borrowed, than you are out of luck.


----------



## EAM (May 22, 2008)

Thanks, I did not realize that you could ask to get the regular points back (that could still be banked) rather than getting back unbankable cancelled borrowed points.


----------



## GREENBAN (May 28, 2008)

EAM said:


> Thanks, I did not realize that you could ask to get the regular points back (that could still be banked) rather than getting back unbankable cancelled borrowed points.



Before the most recent MS software upgrade, when you cancelled or changed a ressie, the system automatically used 'distressed' points first.  Thus banked, borrowed, holding (if in the 60 day time frame).

You could alsospecify which resort to pull points if you had multiple contracts (say BCV and OKW) and were in the 7 month window.

Now, many users report the system will use the home resort points first, even if you are within the 7 month window.

That matters for example, say you have 100 BCV and 300 OKW points.  You want to reserve you BCV points for the 11 month window which is more critical at BCV than OKW.  AT 7 months making a BCV ressie you used to be able to specify the OKW points.  Many DISboarders reported, BCV being pulled automatically at the 7 month window for a BCV ressie.  They developed a workaround by booking an unwanted BVC ressie to tie uptheir BCV points and then booking the wanted (less than 7 month) BCV ressie with their OKW (for example) points.  Then they cancelled the unwanted BCV ressie to free up their BCV points.

A ridiculous amount of time and effort, thanks to yet another MS computer system 'upgrade'.

I am not sure if this has been corrected or not.  Much like point morphing!

And don't even get me started on point reallocation, Oy!

Regards,

-Tony


----------

